# Blueberries FAKED in cereals, bagels, and other foods



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Blueberry imposters: Fake blueberries may be in your packaged foods on Shine

I read this article today about impostor blueberries are in our foods like bagels, cereals, and mixes. Betty Crocker, General Mills, Kellogs, and Target brands are just some of the companies caught but not punished. The link has an eye-opening video that I posted below.

Here's the link to the YouTube video:


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

That is an eye opener.
I thought it would have at least some blueberry.
Makes me wonder what that thing was that was mushy and looked like a blueberry.
Maybe I don't really want to know.
Thanks


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

*Blueberrrrries.*

To be honest I'm not surprised. GARSH, people are mad cheap now a days.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't know when that came out, but it's been goin on fer a long time. Like they said, real ones be expensive, don't make it right but if ya ever looked at em ya could tell them ain't real.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I knew about this years ago. Some consumer reporter did a piece on this subject.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Yahoo.com was reporting it as if it happened today


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

IrritatedWithUS said:


> Yahoo.com was reporting it as if it happened today


It happened for me today.
Thanks


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

They have been doing that for years. Look at the label. It will tell you its not real Blue berry's. Its ether raisins or apples soaked in blue berry juice. Usually raisins.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

It's seemed for a long time that those "blueberries" were artificially flavored and colored bits of ???? 

Gotta watch things like dry soup mixes, too. I notice the labels say "chicken FLAVORED". Probably nothing even remotely from a chicken in the them.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I've been a label reader for so long I sometimes forget that many things that I have known are not generally known.
As long as I know something isn't real it is not a big deal-look at taco bell "not meat filling" I kinda figured that their ground meat had a great deal of soy/tvp/wheat fillers and looked at the ingredient list before and while I know what is in there I don't mind. It doesn't seem to trigger my food additive allergy and still tastes ok.
I used to work for a small mom and pop place that had to "die for" burritos and his meat was a 60% beef and 40% soy mix and people just loved it... I never let on and we never had any complaints about allergies(that I knew of) it had the best flavor ever. 
But I do object to folks who sell stuff as "real" or "all beef" etc... like when Beechnut got caught selling baby juice that was labeled as apple juice and it had not one drop of real juice in it. They should have been flogged.
I am more cranked out of shape over the packages getting smaller for the same damn price!
Yes I am one of "those" shoppers that take their time and reads the labels and has a calculator to check out the real price--had a woman with a cart full of junk tell me that "my kind" needs to just stop being anal and taking up space in the store and let others shop in peace and to come back "like at midnight or something" so I wouldn't be in the way.
And while I know I can be chatty I never even looked at this woman so have no idea what her problem was--I know I wasn't blocking the aisle and was just adding up my list to make sure I was staying on budget.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I have noticed that most of the *"100% real fruit juice"* fruit juices are a blend of whatever flavor they want you to think it is and primarily *apple* juice


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm not surprised about this, either. I do, however, have to admit that I never looked into it as closely as I should have. We try to buy as much organic stuff for our son as we can, as well as more and more for DW and me. That, coupled with our garden, is beginning to limit how much of this kind of crap we eat. 

Thanks for the video, and I went and bookmarked the site it's from for some future reading.

:thankyou:


----------

